# alternatives to myspace



## beat_tramp (Jun 7, 2008)

Im looking for something myspace-like thats not too style cramping and isnt as likelyto be viewed by hundreds of people)to post my writings on(travel journals,etc.)Anybody know a good alternative to myspace?


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 8, 2008)

we used to Live Journal and Xanga a lot.
I still update the one I had when I was 15 sometimes, haha.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Oct 23, 2008)

start a blog ...www.blogspot.com


----------



## macks (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah i did blogspot and i like it.. it's nice because there aren't tons of people searching through everything and i can tell my friends that are elsewhere the address and they can see pictures that i've taken and some stories, etc..

if ya'll are interested.. http://macks-macks.blogspot.com


----------

